# I will NOT slide down the slope......



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

but I got gifted not one, but 2 Bolivar PC's in one day by fellow gorillas.



I take it as a sign that these are popular with jungle dwellers for a reason.





How many branch clingers have these in their humis?


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Got most of a box sitting here. Been trying to let them sit but they are tasty little guys.

And yes, no matter how hard you try, gravity will not be overcome...


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

replicant_argent said:


> but I got gifted not one, but 2 Bolivar PC's in one day by fellow gorillas.
> 
> I take it as a sign that these are popular with jungle dwellers for a reason.
> 
> How many branch clingers have these in their humis?


Not slide? Good luck with that...


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Smoking one now...


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

I have most of a cab in my humi right now. They are pretty darn good.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I have a box and love them, go and smoke them and order some for yourself. You won't regret it, but your wallet may.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

"I will NOT slide down the slope..."

<snicker> 

:r :BS


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

"I will NOT slide down the slope......"


:r x 100

"I got a 300 count Humi, that should last me...."


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You smoke them, its like smoking the forbidden fruit.

You will be hooked and want more. More I say !!!

More !!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

None yet...but they're coming.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

sounds like the last futile cries before he plunges unwillingly over the edge!!:r


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

> I will NOT slide down the slope......


Sure... Right... And I have bought my last box for the year as well. Really. Ask anyone...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Sure... Right... And I have bought my last box for the year as well. Really. Ask anyone...


:r :r Now *THAT* is funny!!!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

If you can smoke a Boli PC and still resist the Habanos call, you have a MAJOR malfunction.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

.....It's only a matter of time....... :r


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Smoking one now...


You slid. 
Me too. 
So will he.

:w


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

They are damn good, and for the price you really can't beat them.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

That's what I smoked tonight and man are they gooood!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Well I hope you do slide, instead of fall and hurt yourself.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

....... He said from the bottom .:al


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds like the slope getting greased.

Dmntd


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Once you see the slope and recognize it for what it is, it's too late.
Sorry dood. :hn


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome smokes, fair priced habanos with wonderful bang for your buck!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

He didn't mention one was a 97' and the other an 03'

by by buddy!!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> How many branch clingers have these in their humis?


Darn near all of them have at least one I'd bet!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ok.............You're doomed!! 

ATL


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> You slid.
> Me too.
> So will he.
> 
> :w


me three...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Screw sliding ... LEAP! :r If you do that, then you can still be "right" in your OP: you won't "slide" down the slope.  Alright, get a running start!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Started to do a little shopping.....

Although I may wait a bit..... There's some damn tasty looking stuff out there.
I may have to discuss it with some fellow gorillas. There I go again, thinking about trusting a poo flinging slope pusher.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Started to do a little shopping.....
> 
> Although I may wait a bit..... There's some damn tasty looking stuff out there.
> I may have to discuss it with some fellow gorillas. There I go again, thinking about trusting a poo flinging slope pusher.


Well ya don't have ta call us names  Muhahaha!


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Easily my favorite stick right now... 05s and 06s are great have most of a box here and a cab on the way


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

i have about 8 sitting in the humi


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I just received a '97 Boli PC in my SS package  
I might fire it up at our last indoor herf tomorrow evening.

And as for not sliding down the slope; good luck with that...


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't light them you'll be doomed to the darkside.

Send them to me quick for disposal.

Really enjoy the cigars, the boli PC, is a must try....

And yes I have a box in my cooler from 05.

Dgar


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

burninator said:


> None yet...but they're coming.


What he said  :w


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> but I got gifted not one, but 2 Bolivar PC's in one day by fellow gorillas.
> 
> I take it as a sign that these are popular with jungle dwellers for a reason.
> 
> How many branch clingers have these in their humis?


I'm sure everyone has said that at one time or another... even Da Klugs I'm sure. Well, maybe not Dave, but most of us have.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

If you want to resist the urge of cubans, DO NOT, I repeat do not smoke the 97 PC. These are bar none my favorite "daily" smoke. Love the Bolis and love the PCs. And don't worry about getting aged ones after you smoke these, the 06s are smoking great....I mean, if you decide to start smoking them :r


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> but I got gifted not one, but 2 Bolivar PC's in one day by fellow gorillas.
> 
> I take it as a sign that these are popular with jungle dwellers for a reason.
> 
> How many branch clingers have these in their humis?


If it's the addiction you're worried about, may I suggest something a bit safer, say crack.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

It is futile to resist. You will just leave claw marks down the side of the slope.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

In a couple of days I'll have a 5er resting in mine. Just got in on a box-split.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Eternal Rider said:


> It is futile to resist. You will just leave claw marks down the side of the slope.


"Slip sliding away...slip sliding awaaay...you know the nearer yer destination the more you're slip sliding away..." :hn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Yeah, riiiiigghht!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

pm sent to andyman...


damn you, man, smoked that boli tonight and it was FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The twang started about a third of the way through and didn't give up.
fine tasty smoke, and the other one in my humi is from padronme, a 97, shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am in sooo much trouble. I don't buy cubans.... (yet......) because I don't really want to receive any type of nasty gov-o-gram, but I can only say, 



thank you, very, very much. 
Look forward to herfin' with you again soon.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

someone bump andys ring gauge for me. He deserves it for that damn fine smoke.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

It will happen. You will slip and slide and be merry and happy  


Stacey


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

> I will NOT slide down the slope...


Famous last words


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Replicant, obviously your taste-buds are way off!

Why would you think that since two gorillas give you the same type of cigar that they must be good?! Would that not mean that they are just plain dog-rockets and are giving you their :BS ?!

Sir, I believe you have just been duped! Go ahead and send me that radioactive-poop-aroma'd piece of garbage that that ugly gorilla sent you- I will properly dispose of it so that no one else has to deal with these sort of sticks that send real cigar smokers crying!

Now do yourself a favour and run down to your nearest gas station and pick up the real smoker's crown jewel- a black and mild- and see what a real cigar tastes like!

Oh, PM me for my address- like I said- I will take care of that "Boli PC :BS ".


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a couple from a trade. slip slip slipery


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Everyone slides into the dark side...it's okay.

The music's better here anyway...bwaaaaahahahahaha!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

It is futile to resist the call of the elusive Habanos......I speak from experience. Sure glad there is no 12 step program for Habanos.......


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a single Bolivar PC that gifted to me in my humi, I haven't gotten around to smoking it yet. I did however smoke a RASS that was gifted to me also, now that was a yummy cigar!


----------

